# Tapered tang



## TRfromMT (May 2, 2021)

Drilling pins through scales that are on a tapered tang is tricky.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (May 2, 2021)

Why would you not epoxy the scales or glue with ca then shim the butt with a small spacer to level the centerline? That would allow you to drill before shaping the handles and keep your bit from wanting to wander down the slope as you drill.
Btw; gorgeous knife there.


----------



## TRfromMT (May 2, 2021)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Why would you not epoxy the scales or glue with ca then shim the butt with a small spacer to level the centerline? That would allow you to drill before shaping the handles and keep your bit from wanting to wander down the slope as you drill.
> Btw; gorgeous knife there.


Thanks.
Actually you shim the front of the slabs to spread them apart, equal to the amount of the taper. The scales were first ground thin in the front by 1/2 the amount of the taper in the front on the outsides. Then shimmed. So they have parallel sides with a wedge in the middle. Then you can drill through and through.

This tang had a 1/16 total taper, so I used a 16th drill bit as my spacer, and ground the outsides 1/32 each. 

It kind of made them like a block and I could do all the work on them like normal. They are just a little tricky.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T. Ben (May 4, 2021)

That is a good looking knife.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Strider (May 10, 2021)

I have to read the answer again- it's too hot for me to understand at the moment. 
I would hust drill the stock and then grind away :p

Reactions: Like 1


----------

